# A new look for Jazz



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

I think,that it looks good and you did a good job.
Her hair just needs to get a bit longer to get the complete look.
Again...I adore her face.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

spoofan said:


> I think,that it looks good and you did a good job.
> Her hair just needs to get a bit longer to get the complete look.
> Again...I adore her face.


LoL, I posted her headshot just for you 

Wow, looking at the photos, the hair on her jacket looks ALOT shorter than it is... Maybe I'll retry that photo with a darker background. 
I don't think I will let her hair get much longer than it is now. I am discovering that she doesn't like to be brushed, at all. She puts up with it but it's definitly not on her list of things she loves to do in spite of her never being matted and I don't pull on her hair or anything. Guess thats a leftover from her life before we got her, she wasn't groomed all that often, #10 stipped every three or four months.


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks for that headshot.
Her expression just radiates what a kind soul she is...that's what I sense,anyway.
About the brushing...I just discovered,that Gunther is much better when I use a wide tooth comb on him instead of the slicker brush.
Which makes me wonder if the slicker could be hurting him.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm not using a slicker brush on Jazz's coat right now either. Now that the hair is longer the pin brush seems to work better followed up by the comb. I do still use the slicker on her ears, which she doesn't mind. It's brushing on her body and legs she seems to object to. It's kind of funny in a way. She lays on her side and paws at me when I brush her. If she catches me leaning over to brush her and will actualy lay her paws on my chest, which yay is squished flat in a sports bra at work and pushes as hard as she can like she's trying to hold me back. The first time she did it we laughed for hours about how maybe I needed a breathmint or smelled doggy or something and she was like ewwwww get away!! rolf


----------



## Sam I Am (Jul 6, 2008)

She certainly does have the sweetest face! The trim is beautiful you did a great job!!!


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

I think it looks great!!


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

You did a great job getting the pattern set and she is starting to get some legth on that coat. However, the English Sattle clip is my least favorite Poodle clip. What did you hubby think it was going to look like? lol 

My husband is frustrated with the clips I do to Eli. He wants him in a full longer coat and I want him in a modified lamb clip. Im looking for a easier maintenance clip so I can focus on Sting's coat.


----------



## cybercat (Nov 15, 2008)

Read Ben Stones All Breed Grooming book for a good way to start the Kidney patch. Is it the pic or did you do Barrel braclets? Otherwise you did a good first time. It is the hardest pattern to do and keep up that is why you do not see it that often. One thing I will be planning on is putting my STP into it when over a year. That is after I get him. LOL


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm glad to hear you say that Secreto  thats actualy the reason I agree'd to let hubby pic out a new trim. There were to many lions so I just had to be different  I don't know what hubby was thinking, he saw several photos of the trim before he asked me to do it. I think he was thinking it would have a more rounded look maybe? He made a comment that it looked blocky and boxy. Stoo-pid hubby lol. 
Actualy to be fair, he also asked me to go ahead and put her in a continental, anything to get rid of the stripes I guess. His exact words were, "if you don't think you can do the tire man cut go ahead and shave her and leave the poofs on her hips." Soooo he asked me to please hurry up about putting her in the contiental now that he's decided she doenst look so much like the tire man after all lol. I'm delaying, the temp here in florida droped from cold to OMG it's COLD the day I did that cut and then continued to drop. When I got up this morning it was a cheery 18 degrees... Nice. Soooo I don't think now is the best time for me to shave her butt bald. Maybe next week... ?




cybercat said:


> Read Ben Stones All Breed Grooming book for a good way to start the Kidney patch. Is it the pic or did you do Barrel braclets? Otherwise you did a good first time. It is the hardest pattern to do and keep up that is why you do not see it that often. One thing I will be planning on is putting my STP into it when over a year. That is after I get him. LOL


I think I'll pass on the kidney patches, the more I look at photos the less I like them. I'll see if I can scrounge up a photo of the side with the patch clipped in. What I should have done was scissored the shape in to be a guide like I did for one of her back legs. THEN cliped it in. Well lesson learned, I won't attempt to free hand rounded shapes like that with clippers again. Straight lines I can do no problem, curves, not so much lol. Thats truely a reflection of me a person though I think, for example when I arranged our furnature everything had to be all straight lines and right angles and be lined up perfectly with that wall or painting or whatever across the room and so on.. Back to point, I think I will accept a modified english saddle in a shorter length and without the kidney patches... Assuming I don't change the cut next week. 

I didnt do anything to her bracelets at all other than clip the overhang off her toes. She doesn't have really enough hair for me to make them round, which is the goal, I love the rounded look. Plus with only 20 minutes to scissor I decided those could wait for another time.


----------

